# Isabel the baby betta (Niece's Journal)



## Niece (Feb 27, 2012)

So I got her on March 28th for my Birthday. When I got her.

These were taken a week ago, maybe a little over.


----------



## obiordi (Jan 31, 2014)

Awe she's so cute!


----------



## Niece (Feb 27, 2012)

obiordi said:


> Awe she's so cute!


thanks
, she is a hyper little thing


----------

